# John



## JohnW (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello Everybody.

I'm a retired IT guy (mainly I did software development, but I also designed, managed and supported networks and datacenters). I started doing that with punched cards on IBM mainframes and just moved along as the technology changed.

Metalworking has always been a hobby, but I got more serious with it several years ago with the purchase of my first lathe and mill. I have some welders and various other metal working tools to fill out that pastime.

My current project is rebuilding a Colchester clone 14x40 5HP lathe to replace my Hose of Tools 12x36 2HP unit. the "new" lathe was in good condition, but after 40 years, much of the internal oil had turned into something with the consistency of honey. Lots of parts spent lots of time in the parts washer over the winter.

I do a tiny bit of CNC stuff, but in general I have spent way too much of my life with a keyboard and mouse, so I am generally happy to have the majority of the transistors in the shop being in the stereo. Actually that's a lie. the DRO's have more transistors in them than the stereo. Working with manual machines seems much more therapeutic for what is left of my brain.

Other stuff to keep me busy includes electronics. Mainly I play with microcontrollers and digital circuits, but I do mess with some analog stuff at times.

I do a bunch of photography, woodworking, and fix whatever breaks on the various vehicles in the stable as required. Sometimes I watch lectures on mathematics and physics since that is cool stuff as well.

I'm a member at Calgary Protospace where I occasionally use the equipment, but I mainly enjoy being with like-minded geeky maker type people.

When the sun is shining, I try to be on my motorcycle. I had a Honda ST1100 for many years and over 120,000km, but I just moved on to a Yamaha FJR1300, which I'm starting to rack up the miles on.

I live a few km SW of the Calgary city limits, which lets me make noise and have the room to store tools and work on stuff. Some people say that he who dies with the most tools wins, but others say that it is much better to have a tool you don't need, then need a tool you don't have. I'm a little bit in both camps. I constantly fight the urge to hoard stuff (like bits of metal and wood) that will certainly be critical to some project either the day after I get rid of them, or when I still have them , but can't find them.

Anyway, that's me. It looks like an interesting set of forums, so I'm looking forward to adding my 2 cents worth occasionally.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey @JohnW

Welcome to the forum!



JohnW said:


> consistency of honey.


Yeah, same with my lathe when I bought it, haha.


How do you like the FJR1300? We're talking about group rides, any interest in joining?

Great to have you on board!

JW


----------



## PeterT (Apr 20, 2016)

Welcome John. You're in good company. Take some pics of your lathe rebuild & other projects along the way for us!


----------



## JohnW (Apr 20, 2016)

I guess there is now another JW on the forum. Thanks for the greetings.

I got the FJR last spring and did 15,000km on it last year. With a few mods, I'm liking it a lot. It does not have the low centre of gravity of the ST. It is decidedly more difficulty to maneuver in a parking lot. The upgrade from around 100hp to around 150hp is certainly impressive though. The factory tires on the FJR were garbage. Once I switched to Michelin Pilot Road 4 tires with one size larger on the rear (as per an FJR forum) the handling was amazing. Count me in if you are planning any rides, I'll try to come along. If you have explored some of the back roads SW of the City, you have almost certainly driven past my place.

I have taken a few images of the lathe rebuild. I am now getting to the fun part where I am beginning to re-assemble it. I was working on modifying the chip tray this afternoon, which has helped me get practiced up with my TIG welder. The chip tray was huge, and I want to add a drawer underneath it to store chucks and such, so now the chip tray will only be a couple of inches deep, and has a slope and a drain pipe in case I put in a coolant system in the future.

There will also be a bunch of electrical mods since it is a 3-ph 5hp motor, and I only have single phase power at my place. I've got a 5hp rated VFD for it, but using a VFD pretty much replaces all of the existing control wiring. I can't resist adding stuff like dynamic braking since the VFD supports it.

Anyway, I will start a new topic soon with some info on my rebuild process.


----------



## JohnW (Apr 29, 2016)

I created a new thread a few days ago to start the story of my lathe rebuild under the Current Projects forum. I did two postings with a bunch of text and images and was about to add a third, but I can't find them now. Have they been deleted for some reason, or had the site been restored from a backup or something?


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 11, 2016)

JohnW said:


> I created a new thread a few days ago to start the story of my lathe rebuild under the Current Projects forum. I did two postings with a bunch of text and images and was about to add a third, but I can't find them now. Have they been deleted for some reason, or had the site been restored from a backup or something?


Nothing like that on the forum end. Let me check into this. 

What was the thread title?


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 11, 2016)

Jwest7788 said:


> Nothing like that on the forum end. Let me check into this.
> 
> What was the thread title?


Just checking I do not see any record on another thread of yours :S

We as admins and moderators almost always just "hide from public" threads that we do not want to be there, so it leaves a record for me to follow up.

In this case, I do not see any record at all of another thread. 

Sorry John, Now sure what happened there.




JohnW said:


> I guess there is now another JW on the forum. Thanks for the greetings.
> 
> I got the FJR last spring and did 15,000km on it last year. With a few mods, I'm liking it a lot. It does not have the low centre of gravity of the ST. It is decidedly more difficulty to maneuver in a parking lot. The upgrade from around 100hp to around 150hp is certainly impressive though. The factory tires on the FJR were garbage. Once I switched to Michelin Pilot Road 4 tires with one size larger on the rear (as per an FJR forum) the handling was amazing. Count me in if you are planning any rides, I'll try to come along. If you have explored some of the back roads SW of the City, you have almost certainly driven past my place.
> 
> ...



I'm finally confirmed on the pickup date of my new XSR900, pickup Friday afternoon, so will be riding very soon here! Will make sure you get an invite too.

JW


----------



## JohnW (May 11, 2016)

I was probably titled something like "My 'New' Lathe" posted in the Current Projects forum. It had two postings (both from me), each with a couple of pictures and a bunch of text that showed me picking up my "new" used lathe with some background on the project.

Thanks for checking. I'll give it another try. it is just never as much fun typing in a story a second time.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I am also rebuilding an old K&T 2E mill - and the oil turned to a cake - its the coolant oil. So far my machine doesn't seem to need much work - but I will discover something when the VFD finally gets here.


----------

